# Raised lymph node



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi
Would love some advice on this....one of my twins was born with a  strawberry naevus on her shoulder. Unfortunately it has become sore and infected whilst beginning the involution process. A lymph node just above the area, directly under the ear has become swollen and is quite large and impairing her posture - head always pushed to the other side. The doctors and nurses who have seen us to redress the naevus don't seem particularly concerned, but she has had the raised lymph node for about a month now and it show no sign of going down even though the infection in the sore has gone. What do you suggest?
Many thanks for your help.
Orlando


----------



## karenuk (Aug 17, 2003)

hi
just read your post,my 2 year old son also has a strawberry nevus,his is quite large,down one side of his face and some down the other side,but it is fading beautifully,the reason i am replying is that could your daughters problem be caused by the nevus its self the reason i say that is our sons nevus affected his eye very badly to the point it would hardly open, it was caused by the nevus ,which had started as a mass behind the eye,he had a course of steroids and the eye is now perfect because the steroids shrank the mass behind the eye 
if you have any question i will try my best to answer them
karen


----------

